# MDCAT 2017 Registration



## cursinglion (Jul 1, 2016)

So i tried filling the mdcat form on bankislami website but like always the form is in a way, made for fsc students and myself being an alevels student find it quite confusing... anyone mind helping me with the marks portion


----------



## Futuresurgeon (Sep 9, 2015)

*Equivalent Score*

Do you have your equivalence certificate? if yes just mention the score given on that ...


----------



## cursinglion (Jul 1, 2016)

yeah i do have my equivalence certificate, i did fill the matric portion but what about the fsc(hssc) part 1 and part 2. should i only fill part 2 ?


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm pretty sure they don't give a **** about that. Final admissions etc will take place after the test. Right now it's just a formality. I wrote result awaited in both part 1 and 2 and wrote cambridge international examination (CIE) in the board and pre-med in group. Roll no. I just wrote O Level A Level etc with my candidate numbers. But in all honesty I don't think it matters much.


----------



## cursinglion (Jul 1, 2016)

thank you for being direct


----------



## chronos (Sep 1, 2016)

Are you sure we need to input candidate numbers for the "roll number" fields? And is it necessary?
Also, what do I write in the "group" field for SSC?


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

I honestly think it doesn't matter. If it was THAT significnt they would have written about it somewhere, which they didn't So what I did was write "O LEVEL: [my candidate number]" just to make it clear to anyone reading it that I'm an O Level student. This is assuming that they even read it which I'm sure they aren't bothered to considering that literally tens of thousands of kids are going to send in applications. The last thing they'd be bothered about in a country like Pakistan is our roll numbers lol. In the group write pre-med or simply list down your subjects, that's what I did.


----------



## transformer (Dec 16, 2016)

for roll numbers i entered the serial number for the equivalence certificates and for marks i used the o level and a level equivalent marks on the equivalence...

Just write whatever you can for roll number i guess even 00000 would work since the form doesnt submt without numeric roll number input


----------



## cursinglion (Jul 1, 2016)

Anyone here with his picture rotated in the admission slip ? is the picture going to be a problem?


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

cursinglion said:


> Anyone here with his picture rotated in the admission slip ? is the picture going to be a problem?


 not at all


----------



## cursinglion (Jul 1, 2016)

mdaiem said:


> not at all


the rotated picture won't be a problem or your picture wasn't rotated. there wasn't even a preview option for the picture


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

Rotated picture won't be a problem. Heard a lot of students had the same problem


----------

